# Scooter (motorbike type) rental available, Lake Chapala?



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

We haven't bought our air tickets yet but it looks pretty certain we will be ready to move during the first part of July. We plan on staying in a B & B for four days or so while we look for furnished rentals. 

I have tried googling but haven't seen any motor scooters for rent in Lake Chapala. Maybe such a thing does not exist. Just thought it might be a fun way to get around to look for rentals for the first days or first week. We don't want to waste time so if that option is not available maybe we will rent a car for a few days.

I have seen several casita and apt rentals online, but we want to rent in person.

Does anyone know if scooter bikes are available for rent in the Lakeside area?

Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not certain, but I don't think you can rent a scooter here. There are car rental agencies and a few private rentals. Look across the street from Soriana, in Chapala, for a mechanic named Ron. He rents old style VW bugs very economically.


----------



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you, RV! That should work hopefully.


----------

